# Inversor convertidor 12vcc a 220vca 700w



## tripy (Mar 20, 2009)

hola colegas del foro quiero armar un inversor o convertidor de 12vcc a 220vca 700w, ya ame uno que lo maximo que le logre sacar cambiando un par de componentes agregando de tip3055 x 2n3055 (3 x 3), bc337 x tip41 y el transformador de 12v + 12v 4amper por uno de 8.5v + 8.5v 20amper el transformador esta bobinado es alreves o sea que un transformador comun el primario 220v esta pegado al nucleo la potencia que logre 180w. 
harme otro igual con el mismo circuito cambiano le transformador de mas potencia 8.5v + 8.5v 50amper logre sacale 250w si le doy mas carga se me cae el voltaje a 180v en 300w que tengo que hacer para llegar a mi meta que es 700w


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 20, 2009)

Lo que conviene en ese caso, es darle corriente al primario, pero tambien aumentar la corriente en el secundario, o sea en alto voltaje. y yo lo haria con mosfet's.

Fijate sobre fuentes SMPS en el foro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2009)

Para esa potencia yo te diría que lo mejor es hacer un convertidor CC-CC de 12V a 315VCC
Y con esa tensión haces funcionar el inversor que incluso podría se cuasi senoidal en lugar de salida de tensión cuadrada como el publicado.


----------



## tripy (Mar 21, 2009)

Dj Draco no te endiendo que seria para vos el primario y el secundario , ya estuve pensado en los mosfet conocés alguno que se aguante 15 Amper

Fogonazo no es mala tu idea del convertidor cc-cc, si tienes un circuito que se aguante 75 Amper


----------



## Frank1977 (Nov 27, 2010)

te sale mas cara la caja y el toroidal que pillarte uno montado :

http://www.solostocks.com/venta-pro...ente-convertidor-de-12v-a-220-v-1000w-4968021


----------



## guerreroa (Nov 30, 2010)

buenas noches, estoy buscando un circuito de un inversor de corriente de 24v cd a 120v ca para un proyecto de la escuela por mas que busco en internt no logro encontrarlo, se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2010)

guerreroa dijo:


> buenas noches, estoy buscando un circuito de un inversor de corriente de 24v cd a 120v ca para un proyecto de la escuela por mas que busco en internt no logro encontrarlo, se los agradeceria mucho


¿ Y buscaste en el Foro ?
Cualquier esquema de inversor de 12V se puede adaptar a 24V.


----------



## guerreroa (Dic 1, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y buscaste en el Foro ?
> Cualquier esquema de inversor de 12V se puede adaptar a 24V.



si he encotrado el de 12v, solo que no tengo mucha experiencia, que modificaciones le tengo que hacer? te anexo estos diagramas. te agradesco mucho la ayuda!!


----------

